# Help identifying an Italian bicycle



## arclight943 (Nov 25, 2007)

I recently have come across a bicycle that bears the name 'Corso'.  I tried searching the web for any information on the maker of this Italian bike, but have not found a thing.  If anyone has any information on the maker, please post!  A mystery that is bugging me.    Thank you in advance!


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2014)

this represents a house brand for an importer and retail store in nyc.  the founder is salvatore corso.

likely contsructed by rizzato in italy.  their products are better known under the atala nameplate.

they also manufacture cycles with the name lygie.

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sheldon has a paragraph on Altala
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html#atala


----------

